# Cuddly or Not???



## Carli (Nov 5, 2013)

Im just curious as to how many of you have cuddly Havs? And were they always cuddly or does it change with age?


----------



## Carli (Nov 5, 2013)

Milo prefers to have his own space and likes to be on the floor. 

He used to be obsessed with getting on the couch when i first got him and i never let him up as i wanted to wait untill he was big enough to jump off safely. Now that hes allowed, he only wants to get off and be on the floor! He doesnt snuggle either, hed rather just have his own space.

I am in a way proud that he is independant at such a young age, he does really well alone also which is great but Im wandering if he will become more cuddly when hes out of his hyper puppy fase!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

My first Hav, Bailey, was a cuddler from day one, but Tyler never has been and I wish he would. Both of our dogs never, ever even tried to get up on the furniture. They were never stopped, just never tried. In fact, if I try to put Tyler on the couch with us, he wants down just like Milo. I guess each has his/her own personality.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie was not a cuddler as a puppy but as she's gotten older (she's 2 yrs old now), she's become much more of one. I like that's she's independent and doesn't want to be on me all the time but I also enjoy the short periods when she wants to snuggle up next to me on the couch or bed.

-Jeanne-


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo's often a cuddle bunny and he isn't too particular about who he cuddles with! A complete stranger is as good as Mom or Dad. The exception being if there is another dog to play with then the other dog wins out most of the time. He will play with our other 2 dogs until they tire of him then come snuggle up to me! He has been this way from the beginning.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Whimsy has always like to cuddle. Mostly with me.


----------



## One Sassy One (Dec 10, 2013)

Sophie is going to be 6 months old tomorrow and she really isn't much of a cuddler, she likes to get into things and on and off of the futniture by herself, very independent.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

It depends on how you define cuddly. Mine likes to be touching me...he drapes himself over my foot, or he presses himself against my leg (small of back when I'm sleeping), and he likes to put his head on my shoulder. He doesn't like being in my lap though. He's happier either at my feet or my head.


----------



## dianaplo (Dec 30, 2013)

Mine likes to put his head on my shoulder while he is sitting on the back of the sofa. I think it is because I can't brush him from that angle loll. He is 7 months old.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My guys all love to be held.

When I'm lying on my bed watching TV, the only one who likes to cuddle is Fred. He was never like this until recently. He can't wait for me to lie down and then he climbs onto my chest and lies flat on me. He also like to cuddle while sleeping.

Bella and Scudder prefer their own space. Scudder is always close by if not touching me.


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

At 14 months, Sofie is not a lap dog and only occasionally will lay down next to me on the couch and then only for a couple of minutes. She does occasionally nap on the love seat for maybe 20 minutes and then finishes up her nap the floor or in her crate. She is independent and likes to be in the middle of whatever is going on.


----------



## Targaryen (Apr 10, 2013)

Both my boys are very cuddly although mostly only with me, my partner and their breeder.


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

Manny is cuddly when he's really tired. Otherwise he has to be touching me, either lying across my feet if he's on the floor or stretched out right next to me on the couch when we're watching TV.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Atticus loves a lap anyones lap! However he is also independent and will go off on his own. At night he is on the bed but not touching and if I move too much he moves to the floor. He is very attached to me but not velcro, if I'm leaving I tell him to "be a good boy" and he just runs off to jump on the bed. Sometimes he is asleep before I've even left the house! He also loves to lie on my chest on the couch, I love that!


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Sheldon loves to lie with his head on my foot. That seems to be a common thread!

He's cuddly in the morning, but just wants to be alone when he's tired, like evenings after a day in doggie daycare.


----------



## Lillysmom (Oct 9, 2012)

Lilly is cuddly in the mornings when I am sitting on the couch drinking my tea. She likes to lie next to me and put her head on my lap. She is more independent in the evenings when she likes to chew on her treats and bones.


----------



## Carli (Nov 5, 2013)

So we have a big mix here! The foot thing is funny, Milo also likes to be lying on my feet to chew his bullystick its so cute.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Chester doesn't like being on laps, but he likes laying next to me, sometimes with his head on my leg like a pillow. If two people are sitting on the couch, he jumps up and squishes between us like a little sausage. :laugh:


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

When Ollie was a puppy, like 8 weeks old, he would sleep all over me. cuddle next to my head, press up right against me, always be underfoot.

He's attached, but not around the house. He cuddles, but only if he hasn't seen me all day.

For the most part he puts up with me cuddling him. he's come close if I ask him to. 

He doesn't like being held or in someone's lap. He's a free spirit. he lets me hold him. but literally no one else, he'll wiggle. I actually have ppl hold him, so he can learn better.

I was so cheated. I really wanted a velcro dog. I got a scotch tape dog.


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Early in the morning (around 4am goes from the foot of the bed to up close around chest high and touching) and in the evening (around 7pm, wants on the couch, not on our laps though), otherwise she likes her space. She has about a dozen places she likes to lie down at in our condo, but at the times mentioned, she prefers to be very close.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Rory, a female, is a big time cuddler. Most, if not all the breeders I talked to told me that males were more affectionate than females. The breeder I purchased Rory from told me the same thing, but said Rory was "very sweet". I didn't really know what that meant until I met her.

She is friendly and affectionate to everyone, particularly members of my extended family that she sees often. At family gatherings she 'makes the rounds', visiting with everyone, sitting on each lap a while before moving on the next family member, and then coming back to me. The pack instinct is strong in her, she's excited to play with the grandsons but checks backs with me often.

What fascinates me is just how much she'll cuddle. She sleeps on my bed; the first dog I've ever let do that. After I fall asleep she'll wedge her back against my ribcage, then if I wake and do a sleepy protest groan, she'll curl up next to my pillow. On the mornings when I can sleep in, she is there every second. She enjoys her alone time exploring and hiding her toys and bones, but if I was bedridden that'd be okay with her and she'd happily spend the day there. 

The flip side of this intense bonding is separation anxiety, which we work on daily, and am happy to say we're making good progress. Because I work from home the breeder counseled me to create artifical separation (put her away) in order to develop her confidence and acceptance of my absence.

It's a fascinating breed. Rory is a dog that will lay for hours on the hardwood floor at my feet rather than enjoy the soft, cushy doughnut bed two feet away.


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

sprorchid said:


> I was so cheated. I really wanted a velcro dog. I got a scotch tape dog.


Careful what you wish for. Manny isn't Velcro, he's glued to me. He went to his first and I hope only funeral yesterday and sat in the car with my son so I could go in. We're working on it but he's still too anxious to leave him for any length of time because he'll disturb my neighbors with his incessant barking. I've never had a dog with separation issues like this.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

DawnH said:


> Careful what you wish for.


*Amen. *


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My guys all follow me everywhere but do not have separation anxiety. You can work with them on that. When I leave, I give them a treat and they settle on the couch and watch me leave. They get used to the routine and know I am coming back. I always make my leaving and coming home very calm. I do not get them excited.


----------



## Jennifer29 (Oct 16, 2012)

When I first got Indy he was about a year and a half old and a big time cuddler. I could hold him like a baby for hours. It was very sweet. Now, a little over a year later, he'll cuddle with me and lay on my lap, but as soon as I stop actively petting him he peaces out. Stinker. :/


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

*Cuddly yes!*

Leo cuddling as he often does in the evening! Please pardon my flannel sheep PJ's. Ha!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Ollie has separation anxiety. he's gotten better. he only melts down if he doesn't have another heart beat in the room. he's fine home with my two other dogs, but I can't leave him all alone at school. he's always baby sit by a second grade class or a kinder class, and ppl tell me him camps out by the door and doesn't move till I return, but he's quiet.


----------



## Carli (Nov 5, 2013)

Leo is cute as hell! 

Im sooo glad milo doesnt have seperation anxiety, and i hope to god that he doesnt develop it. Is it something they usually have from the begining? ive always focused on making sure he gets used to being left alone, hes alone for a few hours some days and he seems to be fine with it. I think ive got a good combination with him. It seems like the hardcore cuddlers have the seperation anxiety and that would be difficult to deal with since i dont work from home


----------



## Carli (Nov 5, 2013)

'Deacon blues' Rory sounds just absolutley lovely! Your such a proud father :-D I truly believe we have the best breed in the world and its so fulfilling when family and friends can witness how amazing our fur babies actually are!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Carli said:


> 'Deacon blues' Rory sounds just absolutley lovely! Your such a proud father :-D I truly believe we have the best breed in the world and its so fulfilling when family and friends can witness how amazing our fur babies actually are!


I've met Rory in person and she is an absolute doll; so so sweet with humans and plays great with other dogs. And her owner, Gary is the BEST! eace:

-Jeanne-


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Carli said:


> Leo is cute as hell!
> 
> Im sooo glad milo doesnt have seperation anxiety, and i hope to god that he doesnt develop it. Is it something they usually have from the begining? ive always focused on making sure he gets used to being left alone, hes alone for a few hours some days and he seems to be fine with it. I think ive got a good combination with him. It seems like the hardcore cuddlers have the seperation anxiety and that would be difficult to deal with since i dont work from home


Leo says thank you! When I was first talking with Leo's breeder about Havanese, she said the one thing that you really need to work on them with is learning that they can be ok alone. So from the time Leo came to live with us we have made a concerted effort to have him spend time regularly by himself. Sometimes just in his expen when we are moving around the house or spending time in another room, sometimes we are out in the yard and sometimes we are gone running errands, playing with our baby granddaughter, working or visiting. His time alone can be a few minutes to as much as 5 hours now. The other 2 dogs are home when we are gone but they are not in the same room Leo is in. Initially, he would whine a bit but soon learned that he was ok in his expen and is comfortable there by himself. Leo is a cuddle bug and if his breeder hadn't stressed the importance of teaching him how to be alone, I think he could well have been one of those that suffered from separation anxiety. Since we were prepared and worked at teaching him that he can be alone and be ok, we don't have that problem.


----------

